# Java on Cloud - which Provider



## Wippi11223 (4. Jun 2018)

Hello,
I wrote a small java programm and I would like to execute this on the server and looking for the right provider. The programm does the following:

Calls each second an api service
Makes some calcluations 
writes in an log file

Can you recommend me an provider for that where I can run this jar file? Is AWS (a normal windows server) an option?

Thx


----------

